# Sacramento KCRA HD audio problem?



## am_dew (Apr 21, 2008)

Occaisionally the audio completely drops out for a while on Sacramento's KCRA 3.1. We have DISH HD (VIP612 box) and it happens on the DISH signal as well as the OTA signal we get via an antenna connected to the DISH receiver's OTA tuner. It happened this morning on our living room TV and I immediately then checked the bedroom TV (fed by a separate DISH VIP612 box) and there was no audio on KCRA HD there as well. The other DISH channels were fine on both TVs so it seems as though the KCRA HD signal for some reason is dropping the audio from time to time. 

Anyone else, either a DISH HD subscriber or an OTA recipient, experiencing this? The next time it happens I am going to connect my antenna directly to the TV and see if there is audio or not...to see if it's the DISH VIP 612 box that is causing this.


----------

